# Fahrradträger für Anhängerkupplung DH Bike extrem langer Radstand



## dhtool (16. Mai 2016)

Hallo Leute,

ich weiß es gibt viele Themen bei denen es um Radträger geht, aber nirgends war die Radlänge das Problem.
Somit hier meine Frage:
*
Gibt es einen Fahrradträger für AHK auf den mein XL Glory mit einem Radstand von 130cm passt?*

Getestet habe ich bereits Thule 922(Passt nicht) und auf der Übler Homepage steht "Max. 125cm".
Vielleicht hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen sammeln können und kann mir da weiterhelfen.
Vielen Dank schon mal.

Gruß Tim


----------



## Trailster-Alex (16. Mai 2016)

Servus,
schau mal nach dem MFT 4200 Euro select compact.
Mein Trailster 8.0 mit knapp 1,20 Radstand passt gut drauf.
Grüße, Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dhtool (16. Mai 2016)

Danke für den Tipp. Ich hätte vielleicht erwähnen sollen, dass ich mit dem Träger im Optimalfall 4 Bikes Transportieren möchte.
Die extreme Länge hab ich allerdings nur bei einem Rad. 
Zur Not muss halt ein Träger mit drei schienen her und das DH Bike geht aufs Dach. Oder gibts da auch Schwierigkeiten mit der Länge?


----------



## Trailster-Alex (16. Mai 2016)

Ich hab auch den Thule Freeride 532 fürs Dach. Da musste ich die Radschienen bis zum Anschlag schieben, das es passt. 
Da sollte Deins auch passen, aber nagel mich nicht drauf fest...


----------



## SKa-W (16. Mai 2016)

In EBay gibt's verschiedene nachkaufschienen für Fahrradträger bis 1,40m oder 1,50m.

4 Räder in der Länge/Größe/Gewicht/Lenkerbreite wird aber schwierig. Selbst bei 3 Rädern musst du schon mit den Maximallasten von Träger und/oder AHK aufpassen.

Ich hab für mein V10/Patrol den Bullwing SR3 aus Ebay mit nachgerüsteten Fiamma Schienen, das geht mit 2 Rädern noch ganz gut. Allerdings auch zwecks großem abklappwinkel wegen der Kofferraumtür meines Caddys.


----------



## osbow (21. Juni 2016)

Fährt jemand den Thule EasyFold mit einem höheren Radstand? Mein Nicolai hat einen Radstand von 1288 mm. Würde das bei dem EasyFold passen? Könnte man zur Not diese Bänder auch in einer längeren Variante kaufen?


----------



## dhtool (21. Juni 2016)

Hab jetzt den atera Strada evo3 bestellt. Da hat mein Rad drauf gepasst.Ich werde berichten wie er sich im Alltag bewährt.


----------



## YZ-Rider (5. September 2018)

osbow schrieb:


> Fährt jemand den Thule EasyFold mit einem höheren Radstand? Mein Nicolai hat einen Radstand von 1288 mm. Würde das bei dem EasyFold passen? Könnte man zur Not diese Bänder auch in einer längeren Variante kaufen?


Was für ein Fahrraddachträger ist es geworden? Ich stehe nämlich gerade vor dem gleichen Problem bzw. vor dem gleichen Bike


----------



## osbow (5. September 2018)

YZ-Rider schrieb:


> Was für ein Fahrraddachträger ist es geworden? Ich stehe nämlich gerade vor dem gleichen Problem bzw. vor dem gleichen Bike


Es ist der EasyFold geworden. Ist zwar teuer, aber jeden Cent wert. Nimm aber das neue Modell. Hier hat Thule ein paar Sachen überarbeitet.


----------



## shurikn (5. September 2018)

Habe einen Euroclassic g6 929, nukeproof Mega 290 in L mit 1236 wird schon knapp, nicht unbedingt wegen der Schienen aber wegen der Gurte. Habe aber die längeren für Fatbike bestellt.


----------



## pytek (5. September 2018)

SKa-W schrieb:


> In EBay gibt's verschiedene nachkaufschienen für Fahrradträger bis 1,40m oder 1,50m.
> 
> 4 Räder in der Länge/Größe/Gewicht/Lenkerbreite wird aber schwierig. Selbst bei 3 Rädern musst du schon mit den Maximallasten von Träger und/oder AHK aufpassen.
> 
> Ich hab für mein V10/Patrol den Bullwing SR3 aus Ebay mit nachgerüsteten Fiamma Schienen, das geht mit 2 Rädern noch ganz gut. Allerdings auch zwecks großem abklappwinkel wegen der Kofferraumtür meines Caddys.




Wie ist die Qualität beim Bullwing im vergleich z.B. zu Thule?
Sitzt er fest auf der Kupplung (Wackeln)?
Ich suche einen für 4 MTB inkl. 29" Enduro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stecko (5. September 2018)

shurikn schrieb:


> Habe einen Euroclassic g6 929, nukeproof Mega 290 in L mit 1236 wird schon knapp, nicht unbedingt wegen der Schienen aber wegen der Gurte. Habe aber die längeren für Fatbike bestellt.



Hab den EuroClassic g6 928 , mein Banshee Legend mk3 in L hat mit den originalen kurzen Straps nicht gepasst. Die „neuen“ Fatbike-Straps sind mehr als ausreichend lang (locker 10cm über), *ABER passen dank anderer Aufnahme ohne Umbau nicht an den alten Thuleträger! *Lässt sich aber mit dem Drehmel recht einfach anpassen.

Grüße


----------



## SKa-W (5. September 2018)

pytek schrieb:


> Wie ist die Qualität beim Bullwing im vergleich z.B. zu Thule?
> Sitzt er fest auf der Kupplung (Wackeln)?
> Ich suche einen für 4 MTB inkl. 29" Enduro.




Qualität ist gut. Kein wackeln auf der AHK, alles funktioniert ordentlich und rastet ein, im großen und ganzen macht der Bullwing einen recht soliden Eindruck. Der ein oder andere Knopf ist zwar nur aus Plastik, für den Preis aber völlig akzeptabel.
Ich kann den Bullwing wirklich uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen, der Kundenservice ist auch mehr als gut.

Ich nutze meinen immernoch mit den 140cm Fiamma Schienen, mitlerweile mit Nukeproof Mega290 XL mit 1283mm Radstand, funktioniert einwandfrei. Mitlerweile hab ich eher das Problem das mein Caddy zu schmal ist, bzw. mein Rad links und rechts weit drüber hinausschaut


----------



## pytek (5. September 2018)

SKa-W schrieb:


> Ich nutze meinen immernoch mit den 140cm Fiamma Schienen, mitlerweile mit Nukeproof Mega290 XL mit 1283mm Radstand, funktioniert einwandfrei. Mitlerweile hab ich eher das Problem das mein Caddy zu schmal ist, bzw. mein Rad links und rechts weit drüber hinausschaut


Also du hast die Originale Schiene gegen Fiamma getauscht?


----------



## SKa-W (5. September 2018)

pytek schrieb:


> Also du hast die Originale Schiene gegen Fiamma getauscht?



Ja, die originalen Schienen von meinem damals waren für mein 27.5 Patrol schon zu kurz. Ich hab mir in der Arbeit dann zwar noch Verlängerungen gefräst, die warn aber auch nicht der Hit. Dann hab ich direkt die Schienen gekauft, die konnte ich auch ohne Probleme in die vorhandenen Löcher montieren. Da musste ich nichts Bohren etc., demnach erlischt auch die ABE nicht.

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Bullwing-SR...542158?hash=item33a354498e:g:M5AAAOSw7P5bQ2Bk

Das ist zwar schon das Nachfolgermodell von meinem, mittlerweile gibts den aber auch schon von Werk aus mit den langen Schienen. Definitiv interessant, müsste man sich mal informieren wie lang die Schienen sind.

Von den Trägern mit den gebogenen Schienen kann ich nur abraten, die sind alle Misst.


----------



## pytek (5. September 2018)

SKa-W schrieb:


> Von den Trägern mit den gebogenen Schienen kann ich nur abraten, die sind alle Misst.


Ich dachte bei denen haben die Räder mehr halt als bei den geraden Schienen. Ich hatte einen mit geraden Schienen, da hat das Vorderad während der Fahrt schon ziemlich stark gewackelt. Vielleicht waren auch die Schienen zu Schmal für 2.4“ Reifen?


----------



## SKa-W (6. September 2018)

pytek schrieb:


> Ich dachte bei denen haben die Räder mehr halt als bei den geraden Schienen. Ich hatte einen mit geraden Schienen, da hat das Vorderad während der Fahrt schon ziemlich stark gewackelt. Vielleicht waren auch die Schienen zu Schmal für 2.4“ Reifen?



Mit meinen Baron Projekt 2.4 in 29" habe ich bei den Fiamma Schienen selten Probleme, manchmal lockert sich der Gurt zwar minimal, ich spanne aber immer einen langen Spanngurt durch beide Rahmen und Vorderräder und befestige diesen Zusätzlich am Fahrradträger. Einer Halterung alleine Vertraue ich grundsätzlich nicht. Die gebogenen Schienen sind aber auch nicht besser. Am besten finde ich da die von Thule, die sind relativ breit und führen das Vorderrad gut. Da gibs aber teilweise Probleme weil die nicht verschiebbar sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pytek (6. September 2018)

SKa-W schrieb:


> Da gibs aber teilweise Probleme weil die nicht verschiebbar sind.


und doppelt so teuer


----------



## Kraxler23 (11. Januar 2019)

Servus, ich brauche jetzt auch einen Träger für 3 bikes mit Option auf 4 (sonst wäre es schon der easy fold geworden) Ein Rad hat einen Radstand von 1280. Kann hier jemand eine Thule Träger nennen welcher die Kriterien erfüllt? Favorit ist gerade der thule 926 compact, könnte aber schwierig werden wegen dem Radstand?
Thule ist gesetzt, da ich einfach vom handling überzeugt bin. 
Schonmal vielen Dank!!


----------



## memphis35 (11. Januar 2019)

Hast bei 4 Bikes auch die Anhängerkupplungsstützlast bedacht ?


----------



## Kraxler23 (11. Januar 2019)

Yep und passt bei 15kg pro bike, welche wir nichtmal haben


----------



## Attitudus (19. April 2020)

Ich hole das mal wieder hervor ...

Ich habe 2014 einen Thule Easyfold 931 gekauft. Eigentlich bin ich ganz zufrieden mit dem Teil, aber bereits der Transport meines damaligen Bikes (26") war vom Radstand her grenzwertig. Nun bin ich bei 27.5" mit größerem Radstand - das paßt nicht mehr.

Gibt es für den Easyfold 931 eine Lösung zum Nachrüsten, die größere Radstände erlaubt? Mehr als 140 cm werden es bei mir nie werden - ich bin kein Downhiller. Aber mehr als 130 cm sollten es sein, da ich den Träger gegebenenfalls auch mit 29"-Bikes benutzen möchte, die noch einen etwas längeren Radstand als mein aktuelles Modell haben.


----------



## Tall1969 (5. September 2020)

Die groesseren meiner raeder haben in etwa eine laenge von 2m und der radstand (Mitte Gabel bis Mitte hinterachse) ist so ca. 1.23m.
Bisher transportier ich das in meinem caddy, aber nachdem ich keinen diesel mehr brauche ist jetzt auch ein Golf oder scala eine Option, dann halt mit kupplung und Träger. 
Nur, welcher Radtraeger schafft das sicher? Maximal 2 raedee


----------



## Mojo25 (9. September 2020)

Thule VeloSpace XT | Thule | Deutschland
					

Thule VeloSpace XT - Der vielseitige Fahrradträger für Fahrräder jeder Art – von E-Bikes und Fatbikes bis hin zu Kinderfahrrädern.




					www.thule.com
				



Bis 1300mm Radstand angegeben, dazu 25cm Abstand zwischen den Schienen.
Bullwing hat bei der Stiftung Warentest am schlechtesten abgeschnitten - katastrophales Crash-Verhalten und offenbar nicht sehr haltbar.


----------



## cryzz (31. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,

möchte mir gerne einen Thule VeloCompact 926 für drei Räder holen.
Mein Propain Tyee 29, dass hoffentlich im Februar kommt, hat in XL einen Radstand von 1275mm.
Kann mir jemand sagen ob das mit VeloCompact passt oder eher ein VeloSpace XT3 939 notwendig ist?

Ciao Chris


----------



## Tifftoff (31. Dezember 2020)

Wie ist das eigentlich rechtlich?
Darf das Bike bei Montage auf einem AHK Träger über das Auto seitlich überstehen, oder über die Außenspiegel?
Ich lasse mein XL 29er mit Radstand 1193mm immer rechts überstehen.


----------



## systemgewicht (31. Dezember 2020)

Attitudus schrieb:


> Lösung zum Nachrüsten


Hast Du schon die langen Spannriemen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cryzz (31. Dezember 2020)

Tifftoff schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich rechtlich?
> Darf das Bike bei Montage auf einem AHK Träger über das Auto seitlich überstehen, oder über die Außenspiegel?
> Ich lasse mein XL 29er mit Radstand 1193mm immer rechts überstehen.



Fahrzeug und Ladung dürfen zusammen nicht breiter als 2,55 m sein.
http://www.verkehrsportal.de/stvo/stvo_22.php


----------



## Tifftoff (31. Dezember 2020)

cryzz schrieb:


> Fahrzeug und Ladung dürfen zusammen nicht breiter als 2,55 m sein.
> http://www.verkehrsportal.de/stvo/stvo_22.php


Dann paßt das bei meinem KFZ mit 1,68m Breite.
( 40 cm Überstand über die Fahrzeugleuchten )


----------



## cryzz (18. Januar 2021)

cryzz schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> möchte mir gerne einen Thule VeloCompact 926 für drei Räder holen.
> Mein Propain Tyee 29, dass hoffentlich im Februar kommt, hat in XL einen Radstand von 1275mm.
> ...


Ich hänge das nochmal rein, weil es so scheint, dass es irgendwie untergegangen ist....


----------



## ruhigblut (6. November 2021)

Hallo, 
ich suche ein Heckträger für mein Privateer 161 XL. 
Mit einem Radstand von 1316mm ist es etwas zu lang für die meisten Träger. 
Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht, ob die16mm wirklich zu einem Problem werden? 
Der Thule Easyfold ist wegen der platzsparenden Lagerung, sehr attraktiv für uns. 

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (7. November 2021)

Die meisten Träger können nur bis zu 48” Radstand.

In anderen Breitengraden hat sich das System hier ziemlich etabliert. 






Schau mal ob du vom Funktionsprinzip an sowas in EU ran kommst. Klemmt einwandfrei und das Rad ist in drei Sekunden absolut fest drin… 

Das konkret hier ist ein 1UpUSA, von SARIS gibt es sowas auch und die neuen Küat sind auch so. Der 1Up frisst bis zu 56”  (!!!) Radstand.

Meine XXL Mühle hier hat auch jenseits der 1300 und da ist noch gut Luft nach oben…


----------



## senkaeugen (7. November 2021)

ruhigblut schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich suche ein Heckträger für mein Privateer 161 XL.
> Mit einem Radstand von 1316mm ist es etwas zu lang für die meisten Träger.
> Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht, ob die16mm wirklich zu einem Problem werden?
> ...











						Eufab Fahrrad-Kupplungsträger Premium 2 mit Abklappfunktion kaufen bei OBI
					

Faltbar für eine platzsparende Unterbringung ✓ Eufab Fahrrad-Kupplungsträger Premium 2 mit Abklappfunktion ➜ Fahrradträger für Anhängerkupplung kaufen




					www.obi.de
				




Radstand max. 135cm 😉

Leider nicht so wertig wie ein Thule, für den Preis eines easyfolds bekommt man aber fast schon 2 von eufab 😅

Was mir am eufab fehlt, ist ein Drehmoment"regler" an der "Zange" und eine Ratsche an den "Riemen" wie bei Thule - beim eufab muss man selber ziehen....


----------



## ruhigblut (7. November 2021)

Danke 👍


----------



## JRo (14. März 2022)

BoomShakkaLagga schrieb:


> Die meisten Träger können nur bis zu 48” Radstand.
> 
> In anderen Breitengraden hat sich das System hier ziemlich etabliert.
> 
> ...


Hat jemand solche Träger schonmal bei uns  gesehen? Thule hat solche auf der amerikanischen Webseite. Ich finde das Prinzip für Carbonrahmen sehr interessant.


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (14. März 2022)

JRo schrieb:


> Hat jemand solche Träger schonmal bei uns  gesehen? Thule hat solche auf der amerikanischen Webseite. Ich finde das Prinzip für Carbonrahmen sehr interessant.


Schau mal nach dem Saris. Ansonsten, Küat macht die auch mittlerweile… aber $$$ is da jenseits von gut und böse.

Alternativ fuer Carbon sowas mit J-Bügel der das VR vor der Gabel via Ratschenmechanismus nach unten klemmt.  Yakima oderso… damit is halt gleich wieder mit n bisl Radstand nich geil. Hier wäre mir auch für n langes Rad nix bekannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

